# Kanto Mafia [mafia win.]



## Clover (Oct 29, 2010)

Roles sent. At least twenty-four hours for night actions.

As you may have noticed in your role pm, this will be a fairly light-description game; like I said before, halfway between forum mafia and IRC mafia. If you have any questions about your role, please feel free to ask via PM.

ETA: No discussion outside the thread unless noted in your role PM or I will bite you.


----------



## Clover (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

IT IS A WONDERFUL DAY IN KANTO

For most people.

... Except Vixie. Who seems to have been put through a woodshredder. Well, that's what you assume happened to the little cubes of flesh in a neat pile under her decapitated head. Whoops!

She was... not mafia! Indeed.

Twenty-fourish hours for discussion? Probably closer to eighteen. Happy Halloween, all!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

you might want to actually kill her.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

...Elaborate, please?

Err, yah...first day of mafia. Is there any way this won't go down to a random lynching?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

it was pointing out a problem with midnight's GMing. carry on.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

It won't be random if someone reveals themselves, but other then that...


----------



## Superbird (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

Sorry, forgot to put this above.

...We could also not lynch, but...


----------



## nyuu (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

_If we don't discuss, the mafia wins._

Let's review what we know: 11 people; some are mafia, oh my! Except, now 10 people, with the same number of mafia.

~ We could all abstain. The benefit in this is giving inspectors and oracles another chance the inspect and divine. The downside is giving the mafia another round without certainty that we'll benefit

~ We could randlynch. Who know what would happen!

With so few people, a few mistaken lynchings will make it impossible to win, as will wasted day phases. Does anyone have anything to share? What did you do last night?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

can we get a doctor and a cop in here? oracle I guess works as a substitute cop in a pinch?


----------



## Eifie (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

I don't think the cop/doctor should go revealing themselves the first day...unless the cop found a Mafia last night.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

if we have a doc and a cop, and an extra unrevealed doc, we can follow the cop.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

And if it turns out that we only have one doctor, then that's a bit of a problem.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

eleven people. the real problem would be mafia roleblockers.


----------



## Clover (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

After way more time than originally given, nothing has happened. You all suck.

Twenty-four hours to let the mafia kill one of you again! >:<


----------



## Clover (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

In the morning, *res* is found plastered!

... To the windshield of the Celadon-Goldenrod train. Oops. That'll leave a mark!

It was not mafia! This time!

And so, twenty-four hours.


----------



## Mai (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

So... res is dead. The mafia's probably trying to kill all the experienced people off. 

... Obviously.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

Well then...yah. 

...Anyone wanna take the lead here?

...K then, *Keta, reply or be lynched*. We need action.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

So...the Mafia know who the experienced players are. Not quite sure what that tells us.

I agree we need to do something, but I'll give Keta a chance to reply first.


----------



## Mai (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*



> So...the Mafia know who the experienced players are. Not quite sure what that tells us.


Doesn't tell us anything. I know that res and Vixie are experienced, and I've seen a few of you in other games. 'Course, now it's a bit trickier now...


----------



## Mai (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*



> So...the Mafia know who the experienced players are. Not quite sure what that tells us.


It doesn't tell us anything. Anyone can see that res and Vixie are experienced. I've seen quite a few of you in other games as well.  But now we're about even in experience, I think.


----------



## Mai (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*



> So...the Mafia know who the experienced players are. Not quite sure what that tells us.


Doesn't tell us anything. I know that res and Vixie are experienced, and I've seen a few of you in other games. 'Course, now it's a bit trickier now...


----------



## Eifie (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

So...Keta hasn't viewed the thread yet and our day phase is almost up. Do you think we should go for someone else who's read the thread since the day phase started but hasn't posted? It doesn't really seem fair to lynch Keta otherwise.


----------



## Keta (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

I am very sorry. I was in college. ._. (and still am in college)

but seriously, I'm not mafia. there's no evidence for me being mafia besides me being inactive, and, well, I'm always inactive aside from a lot of prodding to get me back online. as for experience, this is my first ever tcod mafia  game! :D :D (and it would be ever so very sad if my stay here were cut short.)

and my condolences to res's death. D:

*** Other good candidates for lynching are Blaziking, Mewtwo, FallOut Blade, seeing as they have posited no response nor opinion thus far. However, considering it from the point of view of the mafia, any of you may be mafia and may be cleverly trying to avert our suspicions. 

Personally, I believe that the last one of these to respond (or the one that doesn't respond) should be lynched, it's pretty much "nose goes", "not me" game here.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

Well, since you posted, I'll *Withdraw my nomination* And someone else can set up the next one.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

I'm voting for *Mewtwo*. We do need to get moving, and she's viewed the thread since Keta posted listing her as a candidate (although only a minute after...but that still means it's likely that she saw the post) and hasn't replied.

Anything to say, Mewtwo?


----------



## Superbird (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

I don't really get it. Why lynch Mewtwo?

If a person isn't active, it's usually because they have no valuable input, or they just don't get on much. Me included (my style has, I think, changed). But just...Why lynch an inactive just to lynch? What if Mewtwo's innocent?


----------



## Eifie (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

I think lynching inactives is slightly better than randlynching. At least we'd be losing someone who doesn't offer much, if any, input. We've got no real leads to go on and going another day without lynching is just giving the Mafia another free kill.


----------



## Keta (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*



Emerald Espeon said:


> I'm voting for *Mewtwo*. We do need to get moving, and she's viewed the thread since Keta posted listing her as a candidate (although only a minute after...but that still means it's likely that she saw the post) and hasn't replied.
> 
> Anything to say, Mewtwo?


I vote Mewtwo as well. Inactive lynching < random lynching, agreed.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

I would be perfectly prepared to withdraw that nomination if Mewtwo replied to it, but she's viewed the thread since I nominated her and said nothing.


----------



## Clover (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

Well would you look at that. Mewtwo apparently had a celebi under her coat. So when you lynched her the day phase went on for like five times longer than it was supposed to. That's totally what happened.

Also totally what happened: Mewtwo was *mafia!* All right.

Twenty-four hours, and pretend that's not a complete lie. (Though if I get all my actions in early, I might be able to cut it short...~!)


----------



## Clover (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

Ruh-roh. *Emerald Espeon* was shot seven times, stabbed three times, and drowned in the river. This is the worst case of suicide I've ever seen.

-- oh, wait, or it could be mafia. Considering she was *not mafia*, that's also a possibility.

Twenty-four yeah whatever.


----------



## Keta (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

The "inactives" remaining are FallOut Blade and Blaziking.

*I nominate FallOut Blade.* Any objections or incentives for me to withdraw my nomination?


----------



## Clover (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

(psssst keta you have to *be bold!* for votes to work 8D)


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

((I know I died, but I just clicked on all of my Mafia things to make them go away ;.; and NaNo was keeping me from posting, and I didn't even know what my role was; the Role PM was too confusing. So. *ghost flies away*))


----------



## Superbird (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

@Keta: I don't think you're thinking this out. Blade told me personally (Check my VMs) that he has no time recently or for a few weeks. I think Blaziking would be a much better option—Blade hasn't been on for so long, he couldn't be sending in the Mafia's night actions.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

I don't really think we have much of a lead in Emerald being killed. It's probable that the mafia feared her since she kinda lead the discussion, which resulted in her being lynched.

Not much of a lead, though, and I hate voting for inactive members ever since one inactive member turned out to be alien in a game of mafia I played.


----------



## Clover (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

FallOut Blade was sent out into the depths of Seafoam Islands with a bag over his head. He was never seen again.

Also he wasn't mafia.

At least twenty-four hours for actions!


----------



## Clover (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

Oh hey look at that, it was only twenty-five hours. Anyway, Keta and dragonair were found with electricity burns on their arms and legs, their hearts stopped. Woe.

Twenty-four you know.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

...Were they innocent or mafia? Inquiring minds wish to know.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

Told ya. Blade wasn't mafia.

Anyway, two? Well, that's not god. •—•


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

So...four remain. How utterly exciting. 

Who wants to point the first finger?


----------



## Clover (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*



Animorph said:


> ...Were they innocent or mafia? Inquiring minds wish to know.


Whoops whoops. Neither were mafia. .-.b

Not sure if it's worth extending this another day, but twenty-four hours for night actions.


----------



## Clover (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

Nobody died, discuss.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

...*Cabbage Merchant*, you've posted the longest time ago. Speak or be lynched.


----------



## nyuu (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

V-dawg! Lemme lay it on ya like this: I don't hang with them

son, 'til just a little while ago I was your ordinary thuggin' channeler

I channeled keta the other night, right?

she ain't mafia (she's a doctor), so I ain't mafia.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

Fine then. *Withdraw Cabbage Merchant*. Nominate *Blaziking*


----------



## nyuu (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

awwwright. it goes down somethin' like dis:

it seems to this playa that little ol' Blaziking is a bit on the suspicious side, ya dig? saying all like "naw save tha inactive members" like he wants 'em for himself or somethin', yeah? man, check this quote. it's mad accurate.



> It's probable that the mafia feared her since she kinda lead the discussion, which resulted in her being lynched.


look at him, it's like he knows exactly what the mafia be thinkin'. why this be?


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

Because that's the way mafia works and pretty much everyone has been on the dark side at one point or another.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

*sigh* suspicions.

NWT Cabbage, why the southern accent? It seems random.

And Blaziking? Yes, sure. Also, what he said yesterday seems like a very well-placed cover-up.

*Lynch Blaziking*


----------



## nyuu (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

*Blaziking*


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

Alright, it's late at night so my reasoning is going to sound a bit like rambling.

First, my role, since right now it's really not important. My role is the Silent Protagonist, here's what the PM said:



> You are the silent protagonist, haunter role. Each night, you may send  in the name of someone you believe to be behind the killings, such that  if you are killed by vote or mafia, in the following day, you will drag  that player to the grave with you


Now of course, one of the two mafia can decide to role claim this role and say that I'm impersonating them, or something of that sort. But since the roles were hidden, getting the wording and actual chosen role name would only be known to person given said role and PM.

Now my next piece of evidence. There are presumably 2 mafia members left, maybe 1 if TL decided to have 2 total mafia for this game. Worst case scenario, there are only two of us innocents left. Which means right now I'm speaking to whoever is the only other innocent left.

Since I'm not sure who is the only non-mafia person left, I'll go after how each of the other people seem much more suspicious than me.


Lupine Volt - Right off the bat he decided to nominate people. He gave a little bit of reasoning to his first nomination, but then he decided to nominate me with no reasoning whatsoever. Why not nominate Superbird instead? He could have at least given a little reasoning with his first post. In fact, he didn't actually have any reasoning until Cabbage Merchant brought up a reason.

Superbird - Seems to just be bandwagoning, which he usually does anyways (no offense), so maybe the evidence against him isn't much, but still, what other reason to bandwagon other than to ensure that there is a win for the mafia by killing off an innocent.

Cabbage Merchant - Admittedly, I'm not too suspicious of Cabbage Merchant because roleclaiming is a pretty ballsy move, but still he brought up reasoning against me and had pretty flimsy reasoning at that.  It's possible that he could be in league with Lupine or Superbird depending on who is mafia.


Now you all think that I posted a reasoning yesterday because I knew the reason that the mafia killed whoever died yesterday (too lazy to look back). This is one of the oldest and worst possible accusations against someone in a mafia game. Everyone, at some point or another, is mafia in some mafia game. I've been mafia multiple times before, like in Final Fantasy Mafia, for example. Therefore people know the general reasonings for why a mafia person might kill someone.

One more defense - Let's say that there are 2 mafia left, and I was one of them. THere are 3 votes against me right now, which means my fellow mafioso would be trying to lynch me. This is an overall stupid thing to do, since if the other mafia member voted to lynch me, then they would be outnumbered. They would try going after an innocent so that the mafia would outnumber innocents 2-1, and get a guaranteed win by the end of the day.

Whoever is the sole innocent left, please turn your vote away from me.


Now to make things easy, I say that, for proper precaution, everyone post the wording from your role PM onto a message. If you are an innocent, then you have nothing to fear by doing so. I have already done so, so Superbird, Lupine Volt, and Cabbage Merchant? I'm waiting.

Until I get any further evidence, I'm saying *lynch Lupine Volt.*


----------



## Clover (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Kanto Mafia*

Everyone's voted~! One Lupine Volt, four Blaziking. (One's from me 'cause everyone knows you don't copy PMs from the game master. >()

Blaziking is led up to the top of Cinnabar Volcano. But when NWT pushes him off, he grabs on to his ankle and they both fall in! Oh no!

Blaziking was not mafia. NWT was mafia...ish?

... So that leaves Superbird and Animorph. Animorph looks to the other. "You've already killed me once," he says, warily.

"Then it will be easy to do it again."

Superbird shoots the man after the sun has gone down, leaving Jessie the sole ruler of the Kanto Region.

Animorph is dead. He was mafia.

Mafia wins!

---

Role list:

1. NWT - Sabrina, channeller (channelled Mewtwo, James)
2. Blaziking - silent protagonist, haunter (only sent in one action ever but I went with it anyway 'cause there wasn't any other chance anyway)
3. Mewtwo - James (HOW WAS THIS 'CONFUSING' "You are James, mafia subordinate. Your boss is Superbird." YOU COULD NOT GET ANY SIMPLER AND CLEARER)
4. sreservoir - Lt Surge, inspector
5. Animorph - Giovanni, alien (activated last night)
6. Respect The Blade - Brock, doctor (JESUS CHRIST worst doctor ever dude)
7. Superbird - Jessie, mafia boss (the only one sending in actions most nights, sob)
8. Emerald Espeon - Blaine, inspector
9. Vixie - Misty, doctor
10. Keta - Erika, lover/roleblock (loved dragonair)
11. dragonair - Koga, doctor

Well, _that_ experiment didn't work. Partly because I could never get to the computer when I said I would, mostly because everyone sucked at sending in actions.

Three doctors, two inspectors. And you're all dead. Hooray.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness I've been silently screaming at the screen the past few days because apparently I was the only one who thought it extremely obvious that Superbird was Mafia D: But it turned out you were pretty much all Mafia anyway, so...


----------



## Mai (Nov 19, 2010)

*KETA MY LOVE*

You died D:

We shall be dead with each other, for all eternity! Let us escape from this world!!

_____________

So, Keta, why'd you choose me?  I'm not exactly experienced. Just obsessed after I first tried this game here at the forums. o:

I figured you innocents would lose after I died. After all, I healed Keta every day, so you couldn't get any protection.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 21, 2010)

Could I have voted to lynch myself and win then? Cause I totally would've done that.


----------



## nyuu (Nov 21, 2010)

Some GMs allow it!


----------

